# Celebration hearing



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello

We are nearing the date of our second adoption order court hearing. Although birth mother is contesting, we have been advised that her application will be probably dismissed on this date. Our child's local authority is at the other end of the UK and we will need to ask for the celebration hearing to be held more locally. In your experience can you a) request the actual court that is most local and b) request a particular date e.g. in half term holidays?

Many thanks for your advice!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We got to choose the court and yes, many do move to local courts so that should be fine. We didn't get any option to choose the date. We did have to cancel the first celebration hearing as I went into labour with my son (you couldn't write it!) and were able to rearrange but not sure we would have been able to ask for a specific time. But I guess you don't ask you don't get! Many congratulations


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We had to specify on the AO application where we wanted celebration hearing to take place so I'm not sure if or how it's done after the AO is granted. I don't see why you couldn't request half term as that would be beyond their normal date that they would offer usually so would think they could accommodate that.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi beeboo


Don't worry about the hearing, we went through the same as bps turned up at the first to contest the adoption order. 
I know it's the most horrible time and you don't know what's going on in your head let alone in the courts. But it will be fine honest.


We picked what court we wanted the hearing as wanted it central to everyone who was going to come.


Good luck (you won't need it) and have a great celebration hearing xx


----------



## Beebo (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Beebo,

Just to say as others have, BM contested at the hearing and was given leave to appeal. Like many tho she didn't actually submit anything. 

Our son's SW submitted the paperwork for the AO & asked us where we wanted it. Like you our it was a long distance placement (400 miles +) so we asked for our local court. Ours only does them on a Tue am and gave us the first date in July with 1 weeks notice. We had to cancel as we were being assessed for no 2 on that date and asked for a date in Sep as we were expecting to have life appreciation day, panels, intros & placement in Aug. Sadly we have been delayed to Oct so could have had it during the Aug holidays but we have our son's celebration day in a few weeks


----------

